# hesston 666dt



## MSH___1968 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, I recently bought a hesston 666dt and love it, except the hydraulics all the sudden quit. power steering works good, but nothing in the loader/3 pt hitch..this is my first tractor, and I don't know where to begin..any thoughts?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not real familiar with Hesston tractors, but if it were one of my Internationals, I'd say one of your hydraulic pumps has failed, or a pressure relief valve is stuck open. On my 766 and 1066, there is one pump that runs the 3ph and the hydraulics, and another to lube the trans, run the T/A, and run the power steering. I'd see if you can get an I&T manual for that tractor as they should have hydraulic test info in there.


----------



## MSH___1968 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks alot..I think its just froze up, was quite cold the other day, think there's lotsa water in the oil, and filter..will warm it up and drain/replace...I will take your advice and buy a manual.
take it easy...Merry Xmas


----------

